# Gti-r Cams



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Hey guy's took my valve cover off today (gti-r) and saw a mess! Well ton of oil stuck to the walls and cover. Anyway my cam's were pretty scratched up. My question is I'm not sure if the s3 or s4 cam's are swappable? I need to find something nice not worried about how much just gotta get some soon!
Been looking around but I know they make alot of stuff for this so if anyone can help me out would much appreciate it. Thanx!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

JWT makes cam grinds specifically for the GTi-R, as they're different from the rest of the SR20s. Make sure you order the right set.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Thank's, got any number's on them? I'll check it out.


----------



## eric96ser (Apr 30, 2002)

Harris said:


> JWT makes cam grinds specifically for the GTi-R, as they're different from the rest of the SR20s. Make sure you order the right set.



How do I know which is which? I want to make sure I don't get the wrong ones.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

eric96ser said:


> How do I know which is which? I want to make sure I don't get the wrong ones.



Eric, c'mon. Let's not act like you don't know. SUN-E, check out JWT's site.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Thank's will do!


----------

